# control panel mystery



## tess21 (Mar 17, 2010)

hi.i have just bought a bessacar from auction its a 765e year 2004 on a fiat ducato chasis with 2.8 engine.i got no manual and have no idea how the controls work on the inside.there is a control panel wich i have no idea how to work.please help.regards terence


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

There are many different control panels fitted to motorhomes can you send us a picture?


Trevor


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

You can download owners manuals for swift group motorhomes from he swift website.

You may find the answers to your questions there.


----------



## tess21 (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks trevorf and poleman.dont know how to send photo so will try to download off swift.on the panel it says ec200.thanks for your help.regards terence.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Click on the link below

It takes you to the "Sargent" website who make the EC200 control panels for Swift.
There is a further link to download the user manual.

ec 200

Trevor


----------



## tess21 (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks again trev.hope it tells me how to get the heating on.me just a thick geordie.cheers friend


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Terence, I am pleased that Trev (thanks Trev) has provided a link to the system info, if you need any further assistance then please do not hesitate to contact our technical people 01482 678981

With regard to the heating operation I am sure that you can download the handbook from the Swift group website.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## tess21 (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks for your help ian.will download on my bros computer.best regards terence


----------

